# new to ff but fed up with ttc



## xxneedinlotsofbabydustxx (Aug 7, 2010)

hi,

im new here but been ttc for over 2 years finally plucked up the courage to go to gp last month, i was expecting lots of tests and referrrals but no!!! he put me on the pill to regulate my periods i cant believe it what the hell is going on!!!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I see you have posted on the Lancs thread too  You aren't that far from me then! They're a lovely bunch of ladies on the Lancs board  Have you thought about seeing another GP? If you've been trying for 2 years + then the least they can do is to take you seriously  Has your partner had a sperm analysis done? 
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

If and when you get referred ...
*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi,
I'd go to see another doctor if I were you as when you are on the pill your period is 'fake', so i'm not sure how he thinks it will regulate your natural cycle.
When you go ask for an FSH and AMH test as this will tell you what your fertility is up to.
Don't be settling for what he has said!!
All the best
T


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Welcome to FF, you've certainly found the right place for support and advise  I think I can speak for pretty much everyone on here when I say that we can understand your frustration with the ttc journey.  It can all seem so daunting when you first start requesting further investigations and certainly doesn't help when you have an unhelpful GP such as yours seems and, it appears, rather lacking in fertility knowledge ! 

I did reply to a couple of your posts the other week regards the pill and hormone testing so without being rude, I'll cut and past the links and what I wrote here rather than typing all again  .....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244121.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244123.0



☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © said:


> Hi
> 
> I would request a second opinion from another GP. Unfortunately GPs are just that, "general practitioners" so they don't always have in depth knowledge (or very much knowledge in some cases!) of fertility issues.
> 
> ...


Good luck and take care  
Natasha


----------



## baby.dreams (Aug 10, 2010)

hi i have  been using ff for a couple of weeks now and i have been ttc for over 2 years aswell. Went to my doctors 2 weeks ago and im in the process of multiple tests to find out whats wrong. If your doctor isn't referring you for tests try a diffrent doctor and i hope you get the tests soon  . It can get frustrating at times but hang in there   sending lots of baby dust +x+x+x


----------



## carly120 (Aug 3, 2010)

hiya, i am pritty new on here and been TTC for 2.5 years and have every test done under the sun and tried all the complementary therapies ever invented, read everything ever written....now on clomid.  PLEASE SEE ANOTHER GP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am a midwife so understand a bit (not much lol) about the pill and how it works.........do not take the pill if TTC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my GP suggested the pill as i do not have periods at all as I do not ovulate but the pill gives you a withdrawl bleed due to a change in hormone levels.....this is not the same as a bleed after ovulation.........the pill will stop you from ovulating hence contraceptive and can take 6 months (in my opinion loads longer) to come out of your system so you will be back to square one! if your cycles are not regular you need to sort that out naturally or with fertility meds if necessary not with contraceptives! please seek a second opinion! and third opinion and fourth if you dont get anywhere! good luck and keep me informed of how you get on


----------



## scottishrachelj (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello im also new to this been trying for 2+ years too.
I also just finally plucked up the courage to go to the doctors but they done tests and blood tests and im getting reffered because of the results.
Not sure why your doctor has done this i would try and see another gp.
xxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hiya, 

Welcome to FF.

Definately go and see another docter. Most docters wont refer you unless you have been actively ttc for 12 month's, some say 18 months, so if you have been trying for 2+ years you certainly want the basic tests done by your gp aswell as being referred. Your gp can do bloods and scans, Also your partner can see his gp for an SA (to check his sperm) 

Good luck
Nikki xx


----------

